
Cascadia Code – OSS Monospaced Font with Ligatures - filmgirlcw
https://github.com/microsoft/cascadia-code
======
filmgirlcw
Disclosure: I work at Microsoft but not on this team (though I'm a huge fan of
their work), I'm just a giant monospaced font nerd.

Created for Windows Terminal [1], this looks like a great font -- playing
around with it on my Mac now and it looks great in iTerm.

[1]: [https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/cascadia-
code/](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/cascadia-code/)

------
petee
Some examples of the font in use would be cool; if its got ligatures for
programming, then lets see em!

~~~
nsriv
You may have seen it already but it was showcased on their blog:
[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/cascadia-
code/](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/cascadia-code/)

